
Free GSM stack in development - pmjordan
http://www.h-online.com/open/news/item/Free-GSM-stack-in-development-937233.html
======
metachris
This is a great project and worth all the support it can get!

The proprietary firmware in mobile phones/smartphones is annoying, we have no
access and no idea what it is doing / which information it sends to the
network.

I want my Android phone to only run open source software!

